# se maquiller légèrement - antonyme



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Si on admet qu'une femme qui se maquille d'une manière naturelle mais en même temps embellissante, se maquille _légèrement_ 
quel serait l'adverbe contraire pour parler d'une femme dont le maquillage est comme le grimage (pas léger) : Elle se maquille ..... ? 

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## MickaelV

C'est peut-être en-dessous du niveau de langage que vous espérez, mais la première réponse qui me vient, c'est "trop".
"Elle se maquille trop", c'est l'expression la plus courante dans ce genre de situation.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

... ou "excessivement", voire "lourdement" (par contraste avec "légèrement").


----------



## MickaelV

snarkhunter: entre nous, tu vois vraiment quelqu'un dire "elle se maquille lourdement"?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le TLFi à _maquiller_ fait quelques suggestions :


> femme bien, trop, excessivement, outrageusement, parfaitement maquillée


J'aime beaucoup _outrageusement_, car il peut y avoir outrage.
J'ajouterais _à outrance, exagérément, à l'excès, avec exagération, en exagérant, trop visiblement, ostensiblement, _voire_ un peu vulgairement, _c'est-à-dire_ sans goût._

_Et méchamment : elle s'est maquillée à l'épais._


----------



## snarkhunter

MickaelV said:


> tu vois vraiment quelqu'un dire "elle se maquille lourdement"?


... "lourdement", pas vraiment. Par contre, je verrais bien quelqu'un parler d'un maquillage lourd.


----------



## MickaelV

D'accord, merci.


----------



## plantin

Ce n'est pas un adverbe, mais une expression qui a le mérite d'être claire: _"elle s'est maquillée à la truelle"_


----------



## Philippides

plantin said:


> Ce n'est pas un adverbe, mais une expression qui a le mérite d'être claire: _"elle s'est maquillée à la truelle"_


C'est effectivement ce qui me viendrait naturellement. 
Après il y a des expressions imagées comme "être maquillée comme une voiture volée/un camion", voire franchement vulgaire "comme une pute".


----------



## MickaelV

Puisqu'on en est aux compliments tendres et délicats: "C'est un vrai peau *pot* de peinture"


----------



## Philippides

pot de peinture


----------



## MickaelV

Lapsus ! Vous avez raison.

"C'est un vrai pot de peinture"


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> J'aime beaucoup _outrageusement_,


Moi aussi, je trouve "_elle est* maquillée outrageusement" (_ou, dans un style familier: _"C'est un vrai pot de peinture")  _parfait comme contraire de_ "elle est maquillée légèrement"._
*J'ai volontairement omis le pronom réfléchi.

_Elle se maquille légèrement.  _≠ _Elle se maquille trop/ elle se maquille de façon trop voyante.

_


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment à tous.  Vos antonymes et expressions m'ont beaucoup servi.

Et il y a un adverbe qui m'est justement venu à l'esprit et c'est l'adverbe: fort.
Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser cet adverbe aussi ?

Par exemple dans une phrase comme celle-ci:
Dans le pays  X les femmes se maquillent _légèrement_ mais dans le pays Y les femmes se maquillent _fort_.

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ceci aussi


----------



## MickaelV

Non, pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On pourrait dire en revanche qu'une dame force sur le maquillage, mais ce serait un parler un peu rude. En principe on dit la même chose autrement. On pourrait toutefois faire ce reproche à une maquilleuse professionnelle, qui voudrait trop en faire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> On pourrait dire en revanche qu'une dame force sur le maquillage, mais ce serait un parler un peu rude.


 D'accord pour cette suggestion. Je ne la trouve toutefois pas particulièrement rude.


----------



## Gemmenita

Parfait !  MERCI beaucoup à tous les trois !


----------



## Philippides

Maître Capello said:


> D'accord pour cette suggestion. Je ne la trouve toutefois pas particulièrement rude.


Certainement moins rude que la voiture volée, le pot de peinture voire même outrageusement !


----------



## MickaelV

Mais je pense que "Logospreference-1" a des standards plus élevés que nous en matière de respect des femmes.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Allez savoir. Non, c'était une précaution, ne sachant pas trop et me trouvant plus habitué à dire ou à entendre qu'un homme force sur quelque chose plutôt qu'une femme. La voiture volée, c'est exagéré, le pot de peinture, on ne le pense jamais sérieusement, rien de blessant dans ces images, mais en effet outrageusement est cruel.


----------



## MickaelV

Ah pardonnez-moi de vous contredire mais le "pot de peinture" j'y pense sérieusement lorsque je vois la surface écaillée de certains maquillages ratés. On voit vraiment le côté peinture sèche, et rien à voir avec la Joconde.


----------



## Nanon

Si je puis me permettre, je trouve que ça manque de femmes ici .

On peut dire aussi que les femmes de X ou Y (je ne sais plus... bref, celles qui se maquillent _comme des stars de cinéma_) sont _extrêmement maquillées_, ou _ont la main lourde sur le maquillage_.


----------



## Gemmenita

MERCI beaucoup Nanon !


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour revenir à


Gemmenita said:


> l'adverbe: fort.
> Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser cet adverbe aussi ?
> "dans le pays Y les femmes se maquillent _fort_.".


Avec l'adverbe, ça donnerait "les femmes se maquillent *fortement*"(et non pas "fort").
Pour "se maquiller fortement" on trouve un certain nombre d’occurrences
et aussi pour "se maquiller lourdement".


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, 'fortement' et 'lourdement', c'est très bien ça, hein !
MERCI beaucoup JClaude !


----------

